# J2 / Batman connection



## etwd (Apr 21, 2010)

Look to the left upper corner. Could it be 1 of the 3 instrument panels used on the set of the J2?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I doubt it. The shows ran simultaneously, IIRC. More likely it was an existing piece of surplus electronics that both prop departments glommed onto.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

etwd said:


> Look to the left upper corner. Could it be 1 of the 3 instrument panels used on the set of the J2?


I think fox bought a bunch of old military radar surplus and used it thru out all IA/other shows... lost in space, voyage, tunnel, etc. etc


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The Force Field Projector does make a cameo appearance in the pilot/stock footage of B&R sliding into the cave and on to the Batmobile. Aside from the prop, just left of center near the poles, you can tell the footage by the black out curtain behind the reactor, when they made the movie they added "rock" throughout the cave. The FFP was returned to Priplanus to protect the Robinson's and a small console was put in it's place.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Though they may not be the exact same pieces, they are of the same type. They are obsolete air traffic control Burroughs computers. Notice the radar screen behind Batman - that's the same type of unit that's used in the J2's two side control panels (and in the Seaview).

You'll also see these pieces (and many others from the same system) in most movies of the period and into the late '70s - Planet of the Apes (movies & TV), The President's Analyst, Desk Set, ad nauseum.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> ...Desk Set...


Now there's a computer!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

no guys,..they are virtually identicle...remember that IRWIN ALLEN was involved with both shows....I believe batman was on the air before lost in space....check the IAN ....Irwin Allen network...google it


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

RMC said:


> no guys,..they are virtually identicle...remember that IRWIN ALLEN was involved with both shows....I believe batman was on the air before lost in space....check the IAN ....Irwin Allen network...google it


While the control panel in the Batcave might be *identical* (note the correct spelling) to those on the J2, they are a bit of real world surplus hardware that happened to be used on both shows.

As for which show started first.... _Lost in Space _started in September of 1965 on CBS and_ Batman _started in January of 1966 on ABC. _Lost in Space _had a 5 month lead on Batman. Both shows were made at 20th Century Fox studios, so I'm sure that there was some duplication (sharing) of hardware.

That last item about Irwin Allen working on both _Lost in Space _and _Batman_? Think again....Irwin didn't work on other people's shows. He worked on his own. Check the production credits for the Batman series on IMDB.com:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059968/fullcredits

If you can find Irwin Allen's name in there, I'll be amazed.

About the Burroughs 205 console that showed up in both shows, here's an interesting link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burroughs_Corporation



> Burroughs B205 hardware has appeared as props in many Hollywood TV and movie productions from the 1960s onwards. For example a B205 console was often shown in the TV series Batman as the Bat Computer; also as the computer in Lost in Space. B205 tape drives were often seen in shows such as The Time Tunnel and Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


Here's a nice little webpage that tells all abou the B205 console and it's many appearances:

http://www.angelfire.com/scifi/B205/

Now that we've corrected all that erroneous info, we can get back to discusssing modeling those terrific Moebius models!

Bryan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think it is fun to play 'Spot the Hardware Props'- there are a lot of common ones due to sourcing instead of common production, They had a tour of a facility a while back that did nothing but build or stock stuff to dress up sets for TV & Movies, They were pointing to things used in Stargate SG-1, assorted Treks and such. It sames a lot of money to just rent waht you need these days.
Airplane 2 had a in joke with Shatner as the Moonbase Commander looking at a piece of equipment which had been used on Regula 1's lab asking what on earth did it do?- it just had some lights which rotated...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's not Irwin Allen that's the common factor but Fox--you can find shared props, miniatures and sets across numerous Fox productions of the period, from the Irwin Allen shows to Batman to the Derek Flint movies, Fantastic Voyage and other things. This was both confusing and fascinating as a kid and it was natural to suppose that Irwin Allen simply was involved in everything since his were probably the first shows of this type we were exposed to.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

There were TONs of the B205 and 209 consoles from the mid 1950's that ended up in all sorts of TV shows.


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

"Indentical"?

You mean "identical" - right?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

GunTruck said:


> "Indentical"?
> 
> You mean "identical" - right?


Why, whatever do you mean....? :thumbsup: Post corrected accordingly!

Thanks!

Bryan


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

gemini1999..........
WELL EXCUSE ME !!.........LOL


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

RMC said:


> no guys,..they are virtually identicle...remember that IRWIN ALLEN was involved with both shows....I believe batman was on the air before lost in space....check the IAN ....Irwin Allen network...google it


Did YOU bother to google anything before you posted??


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

hey,....i knew it was a burroughs,...also the batman tv series was an Irwin allen production..........something tells me you never kissed a girl either.....lol


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

RMC said:


> hey,....i knew it was a burroughs,...also the batman tv series was an Irwin allen production..........something tells me you never kissed a girl either.....lol


Please give links to any site that says the "Batman" TV series was an Irwin Allen production. :drunk:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

This is a stupid debate, we ALL know Irwin Allen had nothing to do with the production of Batman. Props were the same because they came from the same prop warehouse at 20th Century Fox. Anyone can belive what they like, it does not make it a fact in reality!

A real prop question. Were three of the freezing tubes used in the Star Trek episode "The Empath"? It was filmed after LIS was cancelled, just wondering if the prop guys at Paramount went down the street and raided the Fox prop department.

This is the best pic I could find. They are in the background. Any thoughts?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Irwin Allen's IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000740/ - No mention of Batman

Batman's Producer Credits on IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059968/fullcredits#producers - No mention of Irwin Allen


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

"that boy--I say that boy's more confused than a porcupine in a balloon factory..."


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Gemini1999 said:


> Why, whatever do you mean....? :thumbsup: Post corrected accordingly!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bryan


You guys make Hobby Talk fun to visit every day!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

RMC said:


> hey,....i knew it was a burroughs,...also the batman tv series was an Irwin allen production..........something tells me you never kissed a girl either.....lol


Stupid IS as STUPID does......

Actually, you missed the "she who must not be named" days, so just say you were wrong and move along.

And BTW DID you Google any of this??


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Just thought I'd chime in to say that William Dozier was the producer of the Batman tv series. Besides being the producer he also did the voice overs for the show. You know, Same Bat-time same Bat channel. He also trademarked the bat emblem on the side of the Batmobile which of course is now handled by his estate.


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

I wish that all "real" computers had more blinky lights on them. I grew up in the 60's and you knew a computer was processing data by the lights and spinning data disks. Maybe I will take my Doug Hines repo B-205 console and place a micro ATX MB and a small USB monitor in it. That would be cool.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

bil4miller said:


> I wish that all "real" computers had more blinky lights on them. I grew up in the 60's and you knew a computer was processing data by the lights and spinning data disks. Maybe I will take my Doug Hines repo B-205 console and place a micro ATX MB and a small USB monitor in it. That would be cool.


Someone should make a screen saver of a B-205 with the lights blinking to activate when your iMac is idle for awhile...:thumbsup:


----------

